# Totally AMAZING I have baby plecos!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG today I didnt turn on the lights as it was on too long yesterday and when I turned on the lights I notices it was very very dirty and omg what a mess .
so I syphoned and moved the cave as it was getting burried and It looked like algae on the cave I touched it and it moved!!!!!!!!!!
I took a look and I see 30+ babies .....
OMG my first babys And Im not ready for them lol

heres a pic....


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What type of pleco?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I have been up all night ...........watching and counting and reality has just set in !
What the heck am I going to do with 70+ bn plecos?
They musta been mating a while now as they are different sizes .........
What the heck am I gonna do OMG    
they are either brown laced or BN's


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

you could sell them to me lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

omg they are pooping everywhere .......I will need a waterchange at least 3 x a day .
How many can I expect to die ?normal die off ?

I wish you were closer lol
and they are at least a few weeks old maybe older


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Love to see some more pics....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulation! 
The die off is some where in the vincinity of %50. It just depends on how over crowded is the tank. The problem is that you have to pickup the dead bodies every day, and if you miss a few, it will dirty the water very quickly.
It might just be a single batch, but depending on the how old and healthy is your female, one batch can be in the vicinity of 30 - 80 eggs. And they breed roughtly every 30 days. I think you finally understand why I had to do lots of things to prevent my BN pleco from breeding back when I had them. There's no problem getting them to breed, it's stopping the from breeding that was the hard part.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

It seems like you have been up all night counting. Calm down. Are they still in the community tank with other fish in it? Are they still in the cage? or out wondering around looking for hungry fish to devour them? Take the cage out and put them in another tank all by themselves. Otherwise, You will not able to catch them. I just had 200 Albino long fin hatched 2 days ago and they are in their own tanks already. I have 3 female laid eggs at the same time triggered by the male. Don't feed them if they still have their yoke sac. It only dirty the water. None of them will die if you look after them properly. I'll guide you through. there isn't any technique to look after them. Any body can do that. No need to do W/C 3X a day. They are very sensitive to sudden temp. change. Be careful when you do W/C.

Jimmy


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Suddenly I find myself tempted to get pleco....


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You shouldn't have a problem selling them Doreen. Plecos are soooo in demand. BN plecos even more so. Part of that is cuz people mistakenly think of them as "janitor fish" but a lot of folks who know about them want them too. As for figuring out if it's one batch or two, size will tell you that. If there's a big variance in size you may have two batches, if not it's probably one. If they're already free swimming though, you may well have a 2nd batch cooking already lol. I know tank space is at a premium there now so your best bet for raising them in the tank with the parents is frequent partial water changes and light feedings that wont pollute the tank too much but which will still provide the babies with enough food to go around. Hard balance to strike, I know, but you'll figure it out with careful observation. 

Ultimately, you will need a grow out for them just because they will not stop breeding once they start and your tank will start to overflow with plecos lol. They are some of the cutest little baby fish though aren't they? If you have a surplus of them, once they've hit about an inch or an inch and a half you can take them into one of the fish shops and they will almost certainly buy them from you for a reasonable price. Even if it's only credit at Big Al's a fish nut can always find something to buy at Al's right? Lol. 

Congrats again! Look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would say they are old,,,none have any yok sac .
No way I can put any these in another tank because the only other tank carries the zebras lol
Well looks like I will need to seprate male from female ,just looking at the tank with all the babys in it is crazy !
Well cant wait for the zebras now  (joking)

think I can/should sell some babies off ? 
some Ideas ,,,, maybe a bucket with HOB!!! why didnt I think of that !!!lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dairy Queen near me has square buckets where you could put a HOB on. Use a heater, if they need it and off you go. That is what I do.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes the bucket part is hard ... thats a great idea ..
we have a dairy queen up the road ...
what you do just ask for a bucket ? 
I love your ideas


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sponge filters are probably easier to maintain in a bucket. A good size hydrosponge with a air pump works great. It also gives the fry a good place to feed on microorganisms. I've seen buckets used for this purpose with great success in the past. They aren't pretty but they get the job done.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I usually just ask. it contains strawberry topping, so is food safe and I would assuem fish safe, never had problems with my babies in it. You can ask, they might have to wait a day or two to get one. I have about 6 around here.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if I cant get one here I will have to bug you  for 1 or 2 lol  

OH boy im so tired ...3am after I couldnt contain myself I went woke hubby up (he thaught it was zebras ROLMAO)
Well now I have a good excuse for a fry tank lol 
I made him get up and look ,then woke julie she wouldnt come too tired .
So gonna ger julie and feed her and go to bed!!!
when I wake I shall figure something out 

anyone want to try their hand at cheap babies pm me .... (I would offer a gaurentee  )


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I likely will be in toronto (union station) on friday, so if you need a bucket, I can give you one of mine.
I might have microworms too.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish .... I cant make it this week ...drats ..... In 2 or 3 weeks we are going to clarkson maybe I can scoot over  and trade something ... anything except zebras lol   
Ill pm you when we go !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay just let me know.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well .........while looking at the tank I saw the female!!!
she looks like she is ready to pop again!
just my luck ....
maybe time to give the guppys away!!lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on the baby plecos! Good luck growing them out & finding them homes.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

TY .

Think I will need to seperate males and females lol 
But no where to put then grrrr .... not till I move the zebras anyway ..
Im guessing the babys are disposable but I just cant seem to do that    So if I dont do something soon I will be in a heap o trouble lol 
Hubby forgot zuccini and cucumber so tomorrow I shall go get some for them .But they seem to be more on the gravel now looking for food!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

poor babies. I think baby fish are sooooooooooo adorable.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

dont worry sunstar I just couldnt do it to plecos , anything else but not them .
Im thinking Ill just try and grab any eggs out b4 they hatch that would be easier !
you never know ...someone may make a project out of them


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok I juggled the smaller tanks , all guppys in 1 tank so I hope they go soon !
Took out the water and put tank water from where the babyz are and going to move them over so far I have 2 empty 3.5 gl and 2.5 gl and hopefully tomorrow another 2.5 gl .
Well im taking a break , as this will not be fun moving them!!!
I have to give this tank a good clean out yuck too bad they are too big to suck out lol
and snail picking we shall go


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

catching them is PITA any ideas anyone ?
I will be at it all night   help!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

remove plants, remove ornaments, lower water slowly corner them and capture. Perhaps use two nets.... never thought I'd say this to another woman...I want your babies


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

HAHAHAHA 
NP 
someone came over to help and omg I kept him so long and in what an hour or so we were only able to round up 20 or so !

Thanks I will try that ,Not feeling well so gonna nap b4 I continue!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I spent 3 hours trying to capture cherry shrimplets in a tank... boy was that a nightmare.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK ....someone came got 20+ about ...

And this is my first round of removal 39 and I swear there are another 30 easily grrrr .
Some are light and some are dark so im thinking this is bn and brown laced ,,,,,,,,,,
Everything out of the tank and both female are looking pretty PHAT !!
Whatch all this trigger the females lmao thats all I need !!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

2nd batch of 35 babyz ....Ok I give up!!!
got most out about 25 more left .
Time to take a break then do some snail picking and new sponge.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL... i don't know if you even want congrats anymore... almost seems like your going through hell trying to get them outta there! if your coming through burlington at any time in the future.. i would be happy to buy a few off of you. Preferablly the same sex so i don't go through what your going through in a year!


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

would possibly do the trip down south to buy some off you if you have more


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think she can sex them at their current age.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope cant sex them yet lol .
Actually I do go that way as my son lives in clarkson and hubbys grandfather lives in oakville (a home ) and he has asked us to go see him ....im woundering if everythings ok .and we like timms on apleby line  
but this trip would be too soon aside from 1 more person ,I will keep the rest for 3 months    you know whatthat means new tank  .

Well time to freeze my butt off getting veggies for these little wigglers lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

not to worry people we will either fix (if our car can be fixed it will be next month after the snow)or rent car when its time and I will be so pooped from taking care of them im sure we will travel anywhere !
Plus there are things I want to buy in other parts so I will hold off till they are ready ...Im thinking niagra falls too would be nice outing  and we need to go up north timmins way (we thinking moving north)
I shall post when ready ....
still a long way to go tho!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The babyz are doing great in their new home and no deaths as of yet !!!!!!!
Once they grow a bit more I will move the cherry shrimp over to the 12 gl and that will leave me 5 tanks to split them up in !
with small waterchanges everyday things should go smoothly!(knock on wood)
and they will even get cyclops to eat  lol
just woundering how the heck am I gonna sell 80+ BN's lool


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

All still alive!!!!
and I scared most off the cucumber ...... but look here lil piggies


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Good to see they are alive. Timmins?! eeeeps but you are awesome, we'd miss you here in the GTA.... 

I have land in Bancroft, no house though. 

those babies are cute. Big Al's might take them, you would probably get a store credit for them, which, I know with you, wouldn't go to waste. 

Keep us posted on the little bubbles.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Think im gonna go away if when we move NOT lol
it is either north or nova scotia havent decided yet ... but I will be going alone! hubby will stay and work for retirement  
So far it is nova scotia unless hubby can change my mind with something just as nice here .
But hubby will still be here to get all yer awesome deals for me lol
We went for vacation 3 years ago to nova scotia and newfoundland ,newbrunswick ...and I didnt want to leave cape breton (nova scotia)hubby had to drag me and julie crying lol 
We want to go again but .........I wont return next time !
My family from there ...and most are still there including my mother ....and I miss the food!!!!
can you see me ... packing my 98 neon with 2 dogs 2 cats a parrot and all my fishies ROLMAO


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The babies are doing great !!!!!!
They seem to love the algae wafers .......
I want to put cyclopeze in but the tank is small and dont want to tarnish the water ...I shall grab a few small sponge filters this week and move cherrys out of their tank to make room to split them up when I have to.
So far I will have 4 small tanks and picking up a canister for the 12 gl In case they have more babyz as I wont have any extra tanks if they do lol 
they seem fine with waterchanges everyday but im seriously thinking setting a HOB just to be safe as the smaller one in the tank im not to sure about!


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Very cool!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ty ...
Well I get home today and turn the lights on and the males is again now guarding the cave with his spines on mouth open ........I saw this behaviour once b4 and we got babies lol
He is now kicking the apple snails away from his cave ...what a good daddy!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The babyz have company and they seem interested in the snails !
So I have decided to not sell any BN's as it is gonna be easier to take them to a petstore and let them deal with the numbers I have lol .
So now for them to grow!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

snails are always interesting to things like shrimp. my baby bettas on the other hand seem to enjoy the algae wafers I drop in for my snails.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Omg .. I have been puttering for 3 hours on tanks and it only feels like an hour lol .....need more time in the day lol .
I have just set 3 AC's on the nano tanks covering all intakes with ac sponge ...and just put a canister on the BN tank 2213 I believe that wasnt to hard the person I baught it from had it rigged up really well so was easy .....covered all intakes again ...now Im happy !!!!!!
Im sure thats over kill for a 12 gl but thats the way I want it!!!
I have some dripping at one connection but I put a towel and will find more time later to get that (when the Wii is off the floor lol ) darn thing I kicked it over 2x they are cramping my space  lol
So next time they have babyz I will just leave them and see how this filtration works!!!
Time to clean up then I shall waterchange the zebras and plant ....
then I need to move on to salt water .......
Today is our anniversary and I am very happy to do this today its what I love !!!! then break it to hubby I have picked a ringneck parrot....lmao(Ill clean first!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am very pleased with the 2213 on the 12gl .The zuccini didnt tarnish the water with it on !
and with the shrimp now plec poo is min..
I will try and grab a pic of my gravid female as she definately gonna do it again but dont know when lol I did a big waterchange 3 days ago and left the lights on longer the past few days (for algae growth)
and soon I will keep the lights off for a day or 2 ,trying to do the same thing I did the last time and turn the heat up a tad ..and see what happens  at least by the time they hatch I will be ready next time!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

here are the fry tanks with HOB aqua clear 20's
I covered the intakes with aqua clear sponges and took out the other filters .
The new L144 snuck into the pic


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OOh look at those adorable little things!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

2 more sleeps.......   maybe sooner .....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

warn me 24 hours in advance if you can...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Will try ...Think saturday as I have some fish and plants to pick up your way ..................TOP SECRET FISH ..................cant tell no one ,,, am gonna hord them till I get julies tank going ......oh soo beautifull!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So as I was moving the babyz to a new home and fishing them out , I was stummped as they look few in there and I havent seen any dead .
Last night I decided to clean out the filters and put new carbon and amm loc ... low and behold about 20 were in the filter so I dumped them out and cleaned .
I have found the babyz that were left with the parents verses the babyz in their own tank have grown bigger then the ones alone .
this is interesting even tho I feed the fry tank more then the adult tank .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Babyz have all disappeared into my leaf litter... they've been eating it to shreds.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

blossom... does that mean your coming to burlington?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to cambridge this weekend ...will be a few weeks b4 I go to burlington again


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

aw darn. guess that means you already came and left! Next time. What are you doing up now blossom?!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I may be going to burlington soon ... that petsmart has some good prices on some things im wanting which cost 50 bux here and only 12 bux there  
so pm me your info and what you would like in case its a spur of the moment thing !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Petsmart often has decent sales. there were some lights for 20 dollars, reduced to clear... I don't have a 48 inch tank though.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Petsmart often has decent sales. there were some lights for 20 dollars, reduced to clear... I don't have a 48 inch tank though.


WHAT??? 48" lights for $20? holy moly I so need 48" lights right now... What kind of lights are they? can you PM me? thanks!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im telling you the prices out that way were CRAZY!
well worth the drive once a month!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure, I think single strip T8


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So I have decided in a week or so after I set up the big tank ....
To sell the mated pair of BN's after another clutch of course!!!!!!
I have so many BN's now and want to try my luck with albinos!!!!!
and raise some babys this time ...
Will be sad as they were my very first plecos!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How much do you want for your mated pair? Likely unwise for me to ask, but I am curious. I am interested.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like I wont be posting them then!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The female BN is ready to bust a move!!!!! and the new longfinned is on her skirt tails .........
well pat looks like you get half of half lmao!!!!
our shared male wants all the females ....frisky guy


----------

